# Curiosity on Discovery, Science, Green



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Since TiVo or Tribune refuse to fix this series, I figured I would try to keep this thread updated with the show titles. You will either need a manual recording or remember to set a recording for each episode by the episode title. 

10/30 - How Evil Are You?
11/6 - Life Before Birth.
11/13 - What's America Worth?
11/20 - Your Body on Drugs - Season Finale

These shows also rerun on Science Channel and sometimes Green HD. They currently air at 9 PM EST.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

What? How many times has this happened? I'm just wondering how many episodes I've missed. I didn't even realize it until now. 

Wow. Looking at the episode list, it looks like I've missed about half the season. Since it was a new show, I just figured it had an erratic schedule and that's why there were so few episodes.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you search this section, you will find the first thread I started before I realized it was going to be ongoing. There is also a thread in coffee house. My suggestion is to contact discovery via their web site. If enough people email them, maybe hey will fix it.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not actually a Tivo user anymore. I use mythTV as my DVR. However, both TiVo and Schedules Direct (mythtv's source for guide data) get their data from Tribune, and thus they are the same, so that's why I monitor this forum.

I contacted Schedules Direct. In the past, they've had pretty good luck getting Tribune to fix incorrect data, so I thought I'd take a shot at getting this fixed. I sent them the information about this, including a link to Discovery's website where they list these shows as being episodes of Curiosity. They passed along the info to Tribune. I just got a response back from Schedules Direct today:



> Discovery told Tribune that the listing (where each show is individual,
> as opposed to being episodes of "Curiosity") is correct. I've asked
> Tribune to try to get Discovery to change their mind.


That's just shocking...Discovery clearly acknowledges the episodes are part of Curiosity, but refuses to acknowledge the guide data is wrong.

Anyway, since you said "TiVo or Tribune refuse to fix this series", I thought you might be interested to know it's neither of their fault. The channels are (rightfully so) the authority on their own programming. If they behave stupidly, I guess there's nothing much we can do about it.

I suppose the only options at this point are to keep an eye on it and schedule them manually, or to schedule it a different way. I don't know what options are available to you in Tivo these days...just a timeslot recording perhaps (and then you'll have to deal with the duplicates)? With mythtv, I've got a bit more flexibility, so I'll probably setup a custom rule to tell it to record within any of the times it typically airs, and only if it's in the "special" category (which is how the episodes currently appear), and it will handle identifying if it's an episode it already recorded.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I had to setup a couple of manual recordings in case of conflicts. Originally Discovery on their own Guide listed it as Curiosity so at the time it was a Tribune issue. You at least got a response from them. I kept reporting it every week but they never respond. Once Discovery changed it on their guide I sent an email to them via their site, but of course also got no response. Discovery has always been one of the worst TV channels for episode guides so it doesn't surprise me. 

Updated the original post with the 11/13 episode.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Tonights episode, Your Body on Drugs, is the season finale.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just a heads up the new season starts 10/7. The first episode is Plane Crash. Discovery doesn't list it as curiosity, but Science channel does.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Do you have that date correct? My (non-tivo) DVR doesn't have it listed for that date. Discovery seems to have a Mythbuster marathon all evening, and Science has a How Its Made marathon.

Edit: I've found it listed on Science for 10/8 with replays on 10/9 and 10/10


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah the guide data hasn't been updated yet. Discovery lists it on their site as 10/7 and all the adds say on 10/7 after a new Mythbusters.

I do show the 10/8 in the guide currently.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/daily.html?date=20121007.281


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

10/14 is The Devil's Triangle.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And it no longer shows up as Curiosity on Science Channel either, so nothing has changed. Discovery doesn't want you to DVR the series.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Gah. The guide said Plane Crash was going on, then Discovery swaps it out... and the upcoming episode list doesn't list it anymore, just reruns of the previous episodes... grr...


----------

